# Bid for a senior center and health rehab center



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Customer requested bids for per push and per salt, just curious what would you guys charge to plow, shovel the walks and salt the walks and parking lot? Thanks guys, and winter is coming!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc
http://www.findlotsize.com?e=38.78362,-94.258822:0:1208 broadway st pleasant hill mo:measure:0
http://www.findlotsize.com?e=38.803...xington road pleasant hill missouri:measure:0


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

assuming the property consists of just the two lots, and not any of those houses around the facility. my labor rate is at 90/hr for shoveling and 110/ hr plow
plow- 60 per push
shoveling- 45 per push (thats a lot of sidewalk just to shovel, i would snowblow that if you have one)
lot salt- 30
side salt- 40 (that is based off using about 4 bags so prices will vary based on how much you are spending per bag here. i pay about 9 per bag for calcium)
for the first one

second one
per push- 45
per shovel- 40 
per lot salt- 20
per side salt- 38


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

snowplower1;2034699 said:


> assuming the property consists of just the two lots, and not any of those houses around the facility. my labor rate is at 90/hr for shoveling and 110/ hr plow
> plow- 60 per push
> shoveling- 45 per push (thats a lot of sidewalk just to shovel, i would snowblow that if you have one)
> lot salt- 30
> ...


Are you saying you would plow that second one for 45 per push? 

People in my area don't even do a driveway for 45.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

jhall22guitar;2035064 said:


> Are you saying you would plow that second one for 45 per push?
> 
> People in my area don't even do a driveway for 45.


Ha good point. Didn't really consider that one enough. Probably why I NEVER bid per push. Good call though that's not right at all. Maybe like 55?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

snowplower1;2035151 said:


> Ha good point. Didn't really consider that one enough. Probably why I NEVER bid per push. Good call though that's not right at all. Maybe like 55?


My family owns an apartment building with a parking lot half the size of the front lot on one of those buildings shown and we pay $120 per push, 3" trigger with 100ft of sidewalks done. And thats low for the bids we got, guy who does it is a family friend so he gave us a discount.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

not around here, nobody would be able to go that high or they'd have nothing to plow


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't see money to be made on that lot for $45, after fuel, insurance expenses, and the costs of running a business/operating a plow I see you paying them to plow. Good luck


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Just to compare, my families building is .222 for a full lot (apartments with at least half the cars there full time so actual plowing is less than .100) and we pay $120 with sidewalks (250 linear feet 3 feet wide) + salt costs.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

snowplower1;2034699 said:


> assuming the property consists of just the two lots, and not any of those houses around the facility. my labor rate is at 90/hr for shoveling and 110/ hr plow
> plow- 60 per push
> shoveling- 45 per push (thats a lot of sidewalk just to shovel, i would snowblow that if you have one)
> lot salt- 30
> ...


Is $90/hr for shoveling the norm for your area? Seems crazy high but then again I'm not in New York


----------

